# Paul Sidoti's gear a bit odd?



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

He's the guitarist for Taylor Swift, which I never would have known without google's help. I was channel surfing yesterday and stopped to check out a hot blonde girl who turned out to be Taylor Swift doing a live performance. 

Her vocals were shaky, but what really distracted me was this guy's gear. He was playing a Bad Cat amp (didn't get a chance to see what model), but what really stuck out was that he was playing a EVH Kramer, complete with stripes and everything! Not exactly the axe you expect a country guy to be playing!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> He's the guitarist for Taylor Swift, which I never would have known without google's help. I was channel surfing yesterday and stopped to check out a hot blonde girl who turned out to be Taylor Swift doing a live performance.
> 
> Her vocals were shaky, but what really distracted me was this guy's gear. He was playing a Bad Cat amp (didn't get a chance to see what model), but what really stuck out was that he was playing a EVH Kramer, complete with stripes and everything! Not exactly the axe you expect a country guy to be playing!


I don't know that I'd classify it as country, more like Pop.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, new country always gets a bad rap from long-time fans of the music, but that's what they're calling it, and it was on CMT. I honestly can't even comment on the song, it was like I saw it for a second, was fully baffled, and continued on my merry way up the channels looking for darts.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

For all we know he could be a dyed in the wool heavy rocker with rent to pay. I'm sure when the industry finds the pop tart of the week to promote they scour the musical community for studio and touring musicians to support the project till the next flavour of the week is "discovered" (read manufactured). A guy's gotta eat!


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*+1*

saw her onSaturday Night Live a while back. I would classify her as a pop singer with a hard rock band and a fiddler.

Just because you have a fiddle, don't make you country.

Not 'dissin her music, but it's not country. I wouldn't even call it 'New' Country. 

to stay on topic, the night she played SNL her guitarists had some nice gibsons. I think i saw a gold top there somewhere.

Gene


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Gene Machine said:


> saw her onSaturday Night Live a while back. I would classify her as a pop singer with a hard rock band and a fiddler.
> 
> Just because you have a fiddle, don't make you country.
> 
> ...


Well sure, She's been around quite a while now, she writes her own songs and plays her instrument, you gotta give her credit for that. Although I do find her voice somewhat weak and I have to wonder were she not so pretty, would she just be relegated to "songwriter" rather than "Singer, Songwriter" I also have to give her credit for being a really good role model for the tween set.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

My 8 year old loves Taylor Swift and i have no problem with that. It's decent enough pop with "country sensibilities" - i.e., lyrical content is PG and her style of singing is fairly country. All music is syncretic nowadays anyway. Labels are becoming somewhat useless. It's a nice way for youth to be exposed to some disparate styles and begin to move away from High School Musical pop crap.

matt


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Well sure, She's been around quite a while now, she writes her own songs and plays her instrument, you gotta give her credit for that. Although I do find her voice somewhat weak and I have to wonder were she not so pretty, would she just be relegated to "songwriter" rather than "Singer, Songwriter" I also have to give her credit for being a really good role model for the tween set.


I agree with the role model thing. Even if you don't like her stuff, you have to credit her with trying in this era where so many young pop stars are singing words that have been put in their mouths.

As for Sidoti, it looks like he's a big Kramer fan and a Gibson endorsee. I found this article where he's visiting Gibson's Nashville location.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...taylor swift is a "crossover" artist...she recorded a live show/album/video with def leppard...her inspiration for doing so was that her mother loved the band and used to blast their records all the time when she was growing up...check video here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh6WKvQaCK4

http://www.cmt.com/shows/dyn/cmt_crossroads/144805/episode.jhtml


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

wow so many posts in this thread have been offtopic 

I get your point about the EVH guitar. Its pretty rare to see a pro musician using anothers signature model in public, unless there's some sort of homage or recognition/tribute event going on. it looks a little cheesy/wannabe when they do. I dunno, maybe there's a story there somewhere, like he lost a bet or something kkjuw

it'd be interesting to see a thread of pics where this occurs. I think I read somewhere that John Sykes has some guitars from EVH or Vai in his collection, but doesnt use them in public.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

these pics are from his myspace page...

his homemade evh guitar...

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...&friendID=76779522&albumID=0&imageID=21055938

his amp...

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...&friendID=76779522&albumID=0&imageID=28122422

his other amp...

http://www.badcatamps.com/images/artists/kurtballou.jpg


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> ...she recorded a live show/album/video with def leppard...her inspiration for doing so was that her mother loved the band and used to blast their records all the time when she was growing up...


Someone recorded an album with Def Leppard because their _MOTHER_ blasted their _records_ while she was growing up?

I feel old...


----------

